# Stoeger Cougar 8000 extractor spring



## iclmb510 (Jun 21, 2012)

Hi there. I am new to these forums but not new to handguns. My fiance recently purchased a Stoeger Cougar 8000 9mm, used from her brother. While cleaning the gun I decided to remove the extractor so that I could clean it. While removing the extractor two springs appear to have come free from the gun. One of the springs is clearly the extractor spring. The other spring is smaller in diameter and .5 inches in length. I have the armors manual for the Beretta Cougar and do not see where the smaller spring could have come from. The only thing that I removed aside from the barrel and recoil spring is the extractor. I did not remove anything else. I started the cleaning process on a clean work surface so the little spring was not there when I started. Can someone please let me know if they have removed the extractor on a Stoeger Cougar 8000 and if they may know where this second spring could have come from. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## sbesch (Nov 12, 2021)

iclmb510 said:


> Hi there. I am new to these forums but not new to handguns. My fiance recently purchased a Stoeger Cougar 8000 9mm, used from her brother. While cleaning the gun I decided to remove the extractor so that I could clean it. While removing the extractor two springs appear to have come free from the gun. One of the springs is clearly the extractor spring. The other spring is smaller in diameter and .5 inches in length. I have the armors manual for the Beretta Cougar and do not see where the smaller spring could have come from. The only thing that I removed aside from the barrel and recoil spring is the extractor. I did not remove anything else. I started the cleaning process on a clean work surface so the little spring was not there when I started. Can someone please let me know if they have removed the extractor on a Stoeger Cougar 8000 and if they may know where this second spring could have come from. Thanks in advance for your help.


I realize this is an old thread, but I came across it while ordering parts for my Cougar and thought I'd post a reply in case it helps someone in the future. The Cougar extractor uses both springs in the same hole. The smaller spring is positioned inside the larger spring, concentrically. If you're ordering new extractor springs, the larger one will be listed as "extractor spring" and the smaller one will be listed as "inner extractor spring". You should replace both at the same time, obviously. Hope that helps someone somewhere down the road.


----------

